# FLR(M) Extension: Question about "Children"



## Kankan (Oct 11, 2017)

On the online form for FLR(M):

>Section *2. Applicant*

>*Non applying Children*

My question is this: 

I have three [British Citizen] children: aged 21, 19 & 15.

As the two who are 21 and 19 are adults, and only one is a legally a child [the one aged 15] do I only mention 15-year-old, or ALL of my children on this form ?

Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## ILR2018 (Oct 8, 2017)

You have to mention all of your children regardless their age even though they dont live with you or lost contact at all


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You do not need to mention your adult children.


----------



## ILR2018 (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes you need to. We went to premium service centre and they asked us to provide the details (since I answered yes he had children whose mother was not me)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Were they British citizens?


----------



## ILR2018 (Oct 8, 2017)

nyclon said:


> Were they British
> 
> Yes they are. And my husband only knows their name and DOB. Lost contact long ago and home office still wanted their details


----------



## Kankan (Oct 11, 2017)

OK, thank you ILR2018 & nyclon. So I'll mention ALL of my children even though two out of three are adults.


----------



## ILR2018 (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes, we were told to write their name, DOB, where they lived. And in the end, gotta tell why they didnt live with us. For example

A B, DOB 25 oct 1990, working and has family, lives with partner

B B, DOB.............................

Reason for not living with us : they are all adults and working, have their own family and live independantly with their family


----------



## Kankan (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks again ILR2018. 

However, the one thing that confuses me is on the online form, the later question: "Provide details of the role you take in [Child's name]'s upbringing, including details of your parental responsibility or access arrangements."

How do we answer that. I want to say that the 21 and 19 year old are still financially supported by us [they are students] and we provide them emotional support. 

Is that a good enough answer ?


----------



## Kankan (Oct 11, 2017)

OK, I think I've got the answer to my original question about whether I should include adult children or not. I've re-read the question on the online form and in the end it's a no-brainer:

Do you have a PARENTAL RELATIONSHIP with any children in the UK that are not applying on this application? [my CAPS].

The parental relationship is the clue: even if my children are adults, I still have a PARENTAL RELATIONSHIP with them ! Of course ! Thanks all.

PS. the following webpage is also very helpful: https://www.freemovement.org.uk/meaning-of-parental-relationship-under-the-immigration-act-2014/

Meaning of “parental relationship” under the Immigration Act 2014

1. It is not necessary for an individual to have “parental responsibility” in law for there to exist a parental relationship.

2. Whether a person who is not a biological parent is in a “parental relationship” with a child for the purposes of s.117B(6) of the Nationality, Immigration and Asylum Act 2002 depends on the individual circumstances and whether the role that individual plays establishes he or she has “stepped into the shoes” of a parent.

3. Applying that approach, apart from the situation of split families where relationships between parents have broken down and an actual or de facto step-parent exists, it will be unusual, but not impossible, for more than 2 individuals to have a “parental relationship” with a child. However, the relationships between a child and professional or voluntary carers or family friends are not “parental relationships”.


----------



## ILR2018 (Oct 8, 2017)

I dont really know which part that you need the answer. But to make it clear, let us put it this way.

I am non brit
My spouse is brit

I have 1 child from previous marriage who was over 18 when we extended the flr (m)

My spouse has 2 brit children from previous marriage

The question on the (old) FLR (m) form...

Do your partner has any childrens living in the uk from the prev relationship YES

Are they subject to immi control NO

Is you answered yes to the first question, pls give details bla bla bla

Is this question you are asking? I gave you the answer for this one. They might change the question or something? Seems like very complicated


----------

